
South African Govt approves First farm seizures from leaked list of 190 - propman
https://www.news.com.au/finance/economy/world-economy/south-africa-begins-seizing-whiteowned-farms/news-story/8937f899bd3f131bfc4ffb648ea5c53b
======
opwieurposiu
History doesn't repeat itself, but it does rhyme.

